# Boon's 60F now with Video



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I APPROVE.
I love these tanks.


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

Interesting!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

finish filling in substrate.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a great stump. It's nice how it tapers off on the end instead of just looking clean cut. Hopefully those two smaller pieces of wood won't float.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

that looks very cool


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Love that tanks dimensions. I have a stump scape similar to yours. I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Really digging the scape so far. That's a great looking stump. Keep us updated.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow. That wood is wonderful! I can't wait to see this planted


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## guerdonian (Jan 14, 2010)

That is a really cool setup!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

What im in love! i love the forest sand in the right side, really brings a whole other focal point in. The stump is FANTASTIC looking! Are you planning on growing anything out out of the water?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

great stump. I'm guessing your gonna have plants on the exposed wood also right?


----------



## waterfall (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks guys and gals. As for the exposed wood I was thinking about buying some kind of house plant to wrap the top portion so that it looks like a tree with the bottom half submerged and the top above the water. 

I went out to a local thrift store and found a stand for the tank. I've already filled the tank with water. Luckily the two small pieces of driftwood didn't float. I re-arrange the small right DW so that it's not breaking the barrier between the forest sand and aquasoil. There's currently nothing in the tank right now. Probably start planting tomorrow if I could find some Dwarf Hairgrass at the LFS. Won't be another 2-3 weeks before i start adding fish and shrimp. Gotta let the tank cycle first.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

This looks like it is going to be a great setup. <jealous>That tank is great.</jealous> Are you going to keep the plants below the waterline or have lots of emersed stuff?

That wood looks somewhere between I'm an anteater and wicked forest. Very cool.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

This is going to be...awesome! Looking really good so far!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I love short wide tanks, can't wait to see this go.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

thats a good idea for the house plant, but its gunna be hard because then the light might be blocked for the plants in the tank, unless you put the lights under the "tree" plants. Hmmmm


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

A terrestrial plant may not be the best idea, however a moss or liverwort may be perfect.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Good job making the detached pieces of wood look like roots.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

This is really cool, looking forward to see how you stock this one.


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm going to sound like a broken record but...... AWESOME TANK! Can't wait to see it progress!


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool, nice scape there! can't wait till you plant something in it. AND that tree idea is also great! 
for the right front piece of wood, you should rise it up a bit more, so when your plants grow out, it won't cover all of the wood....just an opinion.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Moss on the wood would be a great idea. I saw some the other day outside of a restuarat that would look so amazing, it was just growing in the ground... i wish i woulda grabbed a handful and shoved it in my pocket haha.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, little update. 

Over the weekend I went to three LFS to look for some plants(dwarf hairgrass), after an hour of driving around town I came home disappointed. So instead of being bummed out for the day I 'borrow' from my 30gal jungle tank. I had a nice carpet of Four leaf clovers in there so I took some for this tank. After seeing zeldars 10gal I figure I'll do java fern around the stomp instead of Anubis nana petite. I had a small portion of Xmas moss from a member here so I wrapped the middle of the stump with it, right above the water line with enough still underwater so it doesn't dry up. 

Everything is almost done. Co2 and everything is hooked up. 

Two question: can I cycle the tank without a heater since I haven't got one yet? Also I already have plants in it so will the plants be okay since my average temp in that tank is 62-65F? 

Pictures will be up tonight once I get home from work. Long post, sorry and stay tune for more.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

I've never seen that shape of tank before! The stump looks quite amazing in there, because it is taller than the tank. I can't wait to see what you will do with it.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Very cool tank, and I love that stump setup. Also, you can cycle a tank just fine without a heater, and i think your plants should be just fine.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

boon said:


> Okay, little update.
> 
> 
> Two question: can I cycle the tank without a heater since I haven't got one yet? Also I already have plants in it so will the plants be okay since my average temp in that tank is 62-65F?
> ...


You can cycle the tank at those temps but will take longer. Ideal temp for rapidly growing the bacteria you need is 80+ F.

Looking forward to seeing the updated pics.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

That piece of wood looks amazing! Like everyone else, I can't wait to see updated pics


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Took me a while but as i promise here are the pictures. Don't mind the mess with the equipments since it's only temporary. Also thanks for the heater input I'll go get one today. The DW is still leaching tannin so the water is still sorta yellow.


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

i LOVE this tank SO much! i want one!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I love the hardscape. Perfect.

I'm not too crazy about the Java Ferns, though. I would have stuck with your initial choice of Anubias Nana Petite where the Java Ferns are, and move the ferns behind the DW. (BTW, if the ferns are planted in the substrate, you may want to consider pulling the rhizome above it as they will suffocate when planted beneath the substrate.)

You're off to a really great start.


----------



## cainm13 (Jan 27, 2008)

love it.

Instead of Java Ferns or Anubias. I would go with a small patch of blyxa. You'll get a nice bush, just keep the area they're in small 'cus they grow so full. Also, since it's light green, it'll contrast against your marselia foreground nicely. But looks like you're going with slow growing plants. Anubias would be nice for a slow grower.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've already order some blyxa, dwarf hairgrass, and nana petite. I came up with a different foreground layout so I will just try to grow the marselia for now. Also have some fissiden fontanus on the way for the stomp.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Evaporation/top-off related problems seem like a real issue with a tank of those dimensions. Are you using distilled water to top off?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I haven't noticed any evaporation yet since the tank is not yet ready. I've been doing 3x WC daily to get rid of some of the tannin from the DW.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

*UPDATE 4/1/10 1 month later*

okay ladies and gentleman, time for an update.

For the last month or so I've been battling brown algae and tannin from the DW and AS. Upgraded from the zoomed 501 to an Ehiem 2213. I should've had gotten the 2213 in the first place. Now Im using the Zoomed as a waterfall system for the emersed xmas moss on the DW. Re-did the lights by hanging them above the tank.

The marsilea(sp) is carpeting very well, the blxya need some work, anubis need some work, fissiden doing very well despite being cover in brown algae. I also wrapped the middle portion of the DW with some xmas moss. 

Finally got the tank stable enough to add livestock. I originally had 8 ottos at one time trying to clean up some of the brown algae. I added 4 amano yesterday night and they did more work than the 8 ottos did in a week. 

Now i currently have 3 ottos, 4 amanos, 2 female cherry (both were berried) only 1 now so hopefully I see some babies soon and 7 b.brigittae. I'm picking up 20 more tomorrow so I'll probably throw 8 in here and the rest in the 30gal. 

Give or take a few more weeks before it's ready.

here are the pictures


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking great! I cant get over how much i love that stump! Also why did u not like the zoo med 501?? I just ordered it for my 10 gallon.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

The zoomed work real well before the brown algae showed up. As long as you keep it clean it has real good flow. Mine suck up a bunch of brown algae and the flow rate was greatly reduced, If you have a real clean tank then the Zoomed works just fine. I cleaned mine out a few times but the tubing are a pita to clean. I needed the 2213 to move the water around so I can try to eliminate as much algae as I can.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like this tank! What's the plant in the far right corner?


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Your tank looks great, I really like your layout! Will be following your progession


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. The plant in the back, I have no idea. I bought it from my Lfs a loooonnggg time ago. It was sold to me as water lotus. I had it in my tank for almost a year now. I kinda figure it wasn't a true aquatic. I figure I'll put in this tank and try to have it grow above the water line for that emerse look.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice. You can always use Purigen to eliminate the tannis from the DW and Aquasoil.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

boon said:


> Thanks guys. The plant in the back, I have no idea. I bought it from my Lfs a loooonnggg time ago. It was sold to me as water lotus. I had it in my tank for almost a year now. I kinda figure it wasn't a true aquatic. I figure I'll put in this tank and try to have it grow above the water line for that emerse look.


If you're talking about the plant to the right of the driftwood, you're right I'm talking about the plants underneath the drop checker:flick:


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

oh, lol that far right corner. Those are blyxa japonicas that I got from a few members here. The ones that I had previously melted away (long story) so I got a bunch of new healthy ones from the SnS. If everything goes as plan those won't be there long. Waiting on some advice from HYDRO/Devin. :wink::hihi:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

boon said:


>


This is going to be a cool tank. t looks like you have a good concept in mind. 

I bet this tank will look especially good from above.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey boon have you made any more headway searching for plants for the emersed area? I have spent a good deal of time researching possible selections for nano/smallish ripariums, and I think I have a pretty good mix going in that 15-gallon that I have set up now.










It needs to grow in a bit more, but it's looking pretty good.

One of my most pleasing finds yet is that baby panda bamboo (_Pogonatherum crinitum_). This stuff is really attractive and has a number of other good features for riparium layouts.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm haven't had much time looking for plants, been a hectic week at work. The bamboos were some of the plants that I was looking at. There were a few plants that I saw that I liked. Cintamas has a 45F also with emersed plants. He doesn't have a journal for it though. I haven't had a chance to pm him but I could probably post one of his picture on here so maybe you can identify it. 

I was planning to go plant shopping this weekend at Lowes, HD and OSH. I need plants that doesn't require a humid enviroment since me and the wife are not always home to mist the plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well just let me know if you want any other ideas. I have tried a lot of different plants.

Most of the best riparium plants do not need especially humid air and can grow just fine in an open-top aquarium. The ones that do need more moisture with misting and/or a closed canopy are primarily just the crypts, _Anubias_ and Java fern.

Be aware that many houseplants that you can find for sale are not so suitable for growing in a riparium--many will suffer and die if they are kept wiht their roots underwater. There are, however, some that do work well, including _Spathiphyllum, Pilea_ and _Syngonium_.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey boon I got that box in the mail again. I hope that you will see it Tuesday-ish.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Devin, I did a major rescape last night to free up some room for the planter cup when they come. I still need to do a bit of touch up on the new layout tonight so I'll have some photos up in a few hours. 

Would you happen to know of any sites that sell riparium plants? Also can baby panda bamboo be plant straight into the substrate? Kind of like in this order; roots are in the substrate, about 2.5inches of the stem in water(just the stem with any leaves trim off) then the rest of the stem above the water line. I have a really great spot that I might want to try these at.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have quite a few of those riparium plants. I think I can set you up with a good combination for this tank. I have some baby panda bamboo and I am sure it would be perfect for this setup as the main background plant. I don't think that it would grow very well with the crown much below the water surface. There are some emergent aquatics that can grow in water several inches or several feet deep, but panda bamboo doesn't look like one of them.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I got good news and bad news. Well bad news first, I came home last night from work to find out that the impeller on my 2213 was worn out. Then I see that one of my kids had knock over my canister. So I've already placed an order for a replacement impeller. Should be here by Wednesday. 

Good news: my planter cups in from Devin today. Yay!!! I know I promised some pictures last night but I spent 4hrs dinking with the filter last night and lost track of
time. I will have some photos up tonight with the planters.

Btw Devin, I'll take you up on that offer. Just let
me know.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

boon said:


> I got good news and bad news. Well bad news first, I came home last night from work to find out that the impeller on my 2213 was worn out. Then I see that one of my kids had knock over my canister. So I've already placed an order for a replacement impeller. Should be here by Wednesday.
> 
> Good news: my planter cups in from Devin today. Yay!!! I know I promised some pictures last night but I spent 4hrs dinking with the filter last night and lost track of
> time. I will have some photos up tonight with the planters.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the Eheim Did the tubing disconnect anywhere?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

No, there was no disconnection on any tubings. My guess is that when my son(very curious of my things) knock it over, it somehow created a air pocket where the impeller's sits. When I got home all I heard was a clicking noise. I ask the wife(not interested in my hobby) how long has it been clicking and she said she doesn't remember.

I took the top apart to inspect the pump. On top of the impeller there are two little bumps that fits snuggly into the magnectic rod that spins the impeller. Those two bumps were so worn down that the impeller and the magnectic piece are spinning at diferent speed so basically no water is being pump up through the tube.

Took this pics with my phone. My camera sucks. I need a new one so till I do this should suffice.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey I'm glad that the box found its way. I never thought to secure that Moss Trellis Raft in that way--it must be super sturdy attached to two cups like that. How do you like that magnet mount? I'll ponder plants and look at what I have here and send another note.

Those aren't so bad for camera phone shots.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That is a very interesting setup. Keep us updated with your proggress!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks Jake and Devin. Im loving the magnet planter more than the suction cup ones, it doesn't sag and it is very strong. I going to have to pick up a few more within the next week or so when plants start coming in. I want to have the right wall fill. I've already PM craig for some of his plants too. 

My main concern with this tank at the moment is lighting. I have 3 options; 2 27w 6700k lamps, 150w MH 5500k bulb, 2x9w 10k + 1 27w 6700k. I'm picking up another light today that I found on craigslist. It's a Corallife 2x65w + 2 lunar led, comes with three separate switch to control each light, so I figure I can just run one bulb and see where that takes me. I had the MH on there for a few weeks, the lights were driving the blyxa to death. 

Right now the tank does not have any inhabitant at all so the CO2 is crank all the way up to avoid some algae if I can. One it settles down a bit more with plants then I'll re-add the livestock back in.

I have a few extra piece of DW laying around, what do you guys suggest I put on the right side underneath the planter cup? I was thinking about 1-2 oak leave plus scattering some DW chippings around to get that kind of forest floor look to it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the idea of oak leaves. You can probably get some of those thick live oak leaves there in CA. 

You might consider eventually a black background for the rear pane of glass. Those planter cups will nearly disappear from view if up against a dark background.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, it was a busy night for me. I re-did my lighting so now I have better light distribution across the tank. I also added excess DW pieces and chips all over the sand area. Lets hope I don't regret it later, the only thing I need now is OAK LEAF. 

I added some Java Fern to the back of the DW and remove most of the blyxa. Man they must really hate me for moving them back and forth so much within the last week. I went with the Java Fern at the moment till I could get my hand on some trident or Needle leaf. The reason I chose the fern was because I was staring at my 30gal watching my b. brigittae and I noticed how they loved the mass area of fern. They would swim in and out of the leaf area and chase each other around. So since they are going to be the main fish in this tank I figure I should put the ferns in here to make them feel a bit more comfortable and happy.

I have the CO2 crank at the way up at the moment so no fish and shrimps yet. I have already got the stock list done. Just waiting for the right time. I have 10 b.brigattae, 10 green shrimp, 10 RCS, 2 otto, 3x Amano Shrimp. They are waiting patiently in the 30 as we speak.

As far as OAK LEAF, does anybody have any info as how to collect them for aquarium usage? I will google some info in the morning since it's pretty late here. Well before I get some shut eye, here's a teaser pic. Oh btw, I've been messing around with my camera so I finally got some decent pictures to share now. :smile:


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

boon said:


> As far as OAK LEAF, does anybody have any info as how to collect them for aquarium usage? I will google some info in the morning since it's pretty late here.]


I think you just collect them, and then boil them until brown, then just put them in your tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Interesting tank as always, as for oak leaves some people bake them, some people boil them, some people freeze them, some people dip them in a bleach solution something like 10:1 or 20:1 water:bleach, very few people are able to use an autoclave on them but if you do happen to have one that is the safest thing to do. Some people also like to play it risky and just plop them in their tanks.

You're probably fine either way,
-Andrew


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys and gals. I recently moved my journal here from the nano section since I'm sort of turning it into a riparum, so I didn't think it belong in the nano section anymore. 

My impeller still hasn't came yet :icon_frow. I order it on Monday and it's almost Saturday. Hopefully tomorrow so I can get the eheim up again. I went out and collected some oak leaf for the tank already. Bad news is that it's spring and the leaves are still green. I'm currently soaking them in hot water for the night to kill any bugs or eggs thats on them. After that I'm going to let them sit in the sun till they dried up and turn yellow/brown. These are for looks and hopefully help the Green Shrimp and B. Brigittae spawn. 

Well here are some photos that I took tonight. I couldn't wait so I added some fauna yesterday to the tank. I try the best I can at trying to lure the Green shrimp out so I can take some picture but got nothing. Also it was real hard trying to capture the B.brigittae also since they're so active. Maybe I'll have better luck tomorrow. I know these are long overdue so here they are. Sorry for the long post. ENJOY!!!!!!










Heres a FTS shot. I still need to work on the excess light spillage from the top.









Heres a shot that I took with a piece of cardboard shading the lens.









Right side of tank, riparium section.









Manage to get a quick photo of 1 of the B.brigattae.









Two of my reddest RCS that I'm trying to selectively breed. I need to find RED male for them.









Close up of one of the RCS.









Mr. Amano posing for the camera.









Here's the other RCS.

thanks and stay tune. I have plants coming in Mon-Tues from Devin, ugh I can't wait to get that right side started. Well, till then 
HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Is it Dwarf Saggitaria subulata?


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW those are some RED RCS. I need to get some! They they spread some babies ill take a few


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Aquaticz said:


> Is it Dwarf Saggitaria subulata?


???

Woot!!!! My impeller came in today so the 2213 is alive again. Now I just have to either wait for the cal aqua nano lily from GLA or go ADA. 

As for the RCS, once I get a colony going I will surely send some your way. I'm hoping to get some good babies from both of them so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I want to try and get a green shrimp colony going also. Bunch of green and red blazing around the tank would be nice. It'll be like christmas all over again. I'll try to get some pictures of the Green shrimp tonight once I get home from work.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you have both the red variety and the green variety of shrimp in the same tank, don't they just interbreed to give you drab shrimp? I think they are the same species.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> If you have both the red variety and the green variety of shrimp in the same tank, don't they just interbreed to give you drab shrimp? I think they are the same species.


No they don't, they are different species.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Boon those plants shipped yesterday. I imagine that you will see them Wednesday-ish if they travel OK. They were little pieces of several different plants, and then the _Pogonatherum_ in a magnetic planter. I'll post some suggestions for how to plant them along with pictures into this thread.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Boon you might see that box tomorrow if it travels alright. LIke I mentioned there are small cuttings of a number of different plants in there. I think you have just two or three planter cups, so I offer here some suggestions for which plants to prioritize for developing that scape. 

*Bacopa monnieri--*I sent four or five stems of this one. I would definitely give these their own planter and plant them carefully with a root tab in the gravel. This plant is really nice for making that floating carpet effect when rooted in a Small Hanging Planter and trained to grow across a Nano Trellis Raft. Here is a picture of the similar (looks almost the same, but with bigger leaves) _B. madagascariensis_ planted in this way.










*Echinodorus cordifolius 'Tropica Marble Queen'--*there is a little plantlet for this one in there. This would make a nice centerpiece for your layout, so I would recommend also planting this one in a planter with a root tab. You might be able to add ti the same planter a few stems of the _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ that I included, because this is a very light little stem that might not get in the way. Here is a picture of the 'Marble Queen'.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Devin. I've already receive the plants. They're here with me at work at the moment. Everything looks healthy and ready to be planted. I've already bought some hydroton and since I couldn't find flourite black, I'm going to use black pebbles/gravel. I do have flourite Red but I don't like the reddish to look to the black background. I get off work in a few hours so I start planting then.

For root tabs, do I just use any root tabs? I have some leftover seachem root tabs that I could probably use.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that was pretty quick. Well that gravel might work alright if it is pretty fine, but a clay gravel would be preferable. One concern I see is that if the gravel grins are very large in size (?), then the dissolving root tabs might just wash right out. Do you have any Aquasoil or anything like that? Seachem tabs are a good choice.

Also watch out for the two _Pilea/I] that I included. They are just small pieces. They should get planted onto the Moss Trellis Raft. Here is P. nummularifolia...










...and here is the other real nice Pilea that I'm not sure what it is.








_


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, I do have half a big bag of ASA 1 left. I didn't know if you could use ASA in a planter cup. In that case, I'll just return the pebbles tomorrow.

There's one plant/s that I'm not sure how to plant it. I love the iPhone and the photobucket app. Sorry for the picutre being so big.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's the _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_. I haven't really tried it as a riparium plant yet, but it looks promising. Will you have another planter left? I recommend planting that one dense in a Small Hanging Planter and then trimming as it grows to get it to fill in.

I think that the Aquasoil is a good idea.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Boon how did the baby panda bamboo look after the trip? That's a real nice little plant, but it seems delicate and I wonder how well it travels(?).


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry for not updating. Was working on the car yesterday trying to get it to start. Bad ground cable to the battery. Anyways I've got some of the plants planted on Monday. I took a few photos last night but didn't have time to upload them on here. 

The baby panda bamboo was in excellent condition. I did noticed a bit of growth over the last two day. The bacopa is very healthy and green. They are planted but haven't really sprung back from the shipping. I also got that planted in a planter cup with it drooping over a trellis raft. I followed your direction with the marble queen and Pilea.

I got some clipping from Craig coming in tommorrow so it that should fill in nicely.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

I think I missed it, but what moss is that growing on the stump? Beautiful tank by the way!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

The top portion consist of Xmas moss. The bottom is fissiden fontanus. Both are cover in diatom so that's why they look brown.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Well folks, finally got some pictures up. Too tired to write comments on the photo so I'll just post up the pictures. Got some plants in from Craig to fill in some spots. Some extra plants are seen in the back, they're only there temporally till I get more planter cups. Just in case you guys are wondering why there is a big ol heater there, I had a outbreak of ICH on my Boraras so I'm doing the temp method get rid of them. I'll edit this post in the afternoon when I wake up. It's 4:36am, need some sleep. I have a weird sleeping habit. This is what late shifts will do to you. LOL. oh btw some photos are kinda crappy so SORRY.

P.S. Does anyone knows why my pictures are always upload at 800x600 or 800x random #? I looked through photobucket but they don't have a option to keep the actual size. I don't know if it's the forum or photobucket. THanks


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks great! Hydrophyte will tell you this to, but you should take the moss covering of the panda bamboo planter. 
Jake


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Check the 1MB file size limit option on Photobucket. This will keep your picture's original size as long as it stays below 1MB.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Yay!!!!!! So I went to AFA earlier and bought myself a ADA outflow and a Do Aqua inflow for the tank. So excited, I'm still in SF so I'll post pics in a few hours when I get home. Yippee.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great Boon. You have a nice combination of plants there for a little nano riparium. Most of those are rather slow-growing, so it will take a while for them to fill in. Like Jake said you can remove that spagnum moss from the planter with the baby panda bamboo. I would suggest however leaving the two black rubber bands in place. Those are water-resistant rubber bands and they will help to hold the planter + substrate together.


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

pretty cool reading the journal so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd really like to check out the AFA store some day. I was born in San Francisco, but I haven't been there in years. Do they have a lot of plants there in the store?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

*FASTTIMES* Thanks for the nice comment. It's still a project in the works. This one is just testing the waters for me. If this one turns out great then I should have a bigger one in the near future. Got to get a bigger place first.

*HYDRO* AFA is a really nice place to browse and shop at. I lived about 1.5 hours away so I only go when I have time. I have been wanting Lily Pipes for a long time now so that's why I went. They have a lot of nice selection of fish and equipment. I did forget to get some purigen . I was too excited about the lilys.

OK, I re-did the plants a bit. I shifted the baby bamboo behind the DW. Re-located two planters on the left and two on the right of the DW. I'm still debating on where I wanted the raft to go. I tried a bunch of different options but they all involved blocking out lights for the fisseden underneath. So I moved the raft around till there was some light for the bottom. The planter with the baby marble queen (I think) might not be there in the future, it's too close to the front glass. 

The right side now is bare. I still have some plants leftover from the package that Craig sent me so I took this REALLY BIG plant and let it hang over the water to create some shadow for the fish. I'm thinking about modifying the back of the stand a bit so I can have some room to put house plants on. When I first saw RAIN- rainforest tank I fell in LOVE with that LOOK. The look of a piece of nature in your own home. 

I personally like how this tank is taking shape. I love looking at the tank from the top and seeing all the fish and shrimp moving. I bought a few guppies for the tank since they love hanging out at the top but they bully the boraras too much so I threw them in the 30gal. I just need to kick up some funds for a few more planters then I'm all set. OH BTW the heater is TEMPORARY. I had a ICH outbreak. The ich seem to be going away after having the temp up to 88F for the last couple of days. A few more days should take care of the Ich. 

Here are some photo for you guys to look at. I've also included a video since I suck horribly at taking photo. The video is recorded off of my Digi Cam so no zoom.:icon_frow But you can see some fishies from the top.









*Here is a photo of RAIN- rainforest tank.*









*Here is a slightly over the top view*









*FTS, sorry that it looks dark*









*Bottom Left*









*MIDDLE*









*Water level*









*TOP LEFT*









*HERE IS HOW IT LOOKS AT DUSK*


heres the video:
http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r199/zabuza209/?action=view&current=MOV03136.flv


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

boon said:


> *TOP LEFT*


Hey that's all looking great. I do have one suggestion for planting technique. The left-most plant in the shot that I quote above looks like _Pilea nummularifolia_. That one I think is probably better-planted on a the Nano Trellis Raft or Moss Trellis Raft. It makes a real nice effect as dainty midground/foreground foliage that way.










I get the impression that _Pilea_ sp. do best with their roots right in the water. I have tried to grow a couple of different ones in hanging planters, but the roots refused to develop in that environment.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I love this tank, the 60F idea is awesome. keep up the good work


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey what is that first picture in your last post? That almost looks a riparium setup, but it seems the tallest above-water plants are planted behind the tank Is that right?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Chase. Now I want something similar but bigger. I might have to have it custom built in the future. 

Hydro- yes the picture is from Rain- 38gal journal. It was one of the first Journal I've read when I joined TPT. I believe he had a portion in the back of the tank specifically for the emerse house plant. He had a foam wall in the back so that the roots of the plants went in there. He also had a shelf that was behind the tank so he can set some pots on. He didn't use planter cups as far as I know. His tank is the inspiration for this one.

I will move the pilea tonight when I get home. I didn't see any root establishing at all past night when I accidentaly took knock them out of the planter cup.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

OK, time for a little update. Well today was my day off so I spent the day messing around the tank. I didn't do much to it. I went out and bought two really big PEACE LILLY and some black cardboard for background. I also added some purigen to the filter and changed out the green eheim tubings for clear ones to match the lily pipes.

My java fern and frogbits aren't looking so good due to the temp being 86F-89F at the moment due to ICH. The ich are going away which is a good sign.

Here are some updated photos so hope you guys like them. Also I manage to get a picture of one of my green shrimp. 









*FTS*









*TOP HALF*










*TOP*









*CLOSER FTS SHOT*









*WATER LEVEL SIDE SHOT*









*ONE OF THE GREEN SHRIMP*


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks awesome Boon! Keep it up.
Jake


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

awesome green shrimp, what are the parameters your keeping them in?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks very good! It is another way to do a riparium - full tank, with planters behind the tank for terrestrial plants. Actually, you have a combination of in-tank and out of tank planters. My problem, if I tried this, would be remembering to water and fertilize the out of tank plants. One nice thing about having Hydrophytes planters is that those plants never need watering, and you can fertilize them by fertilizing the tank water.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Jake, Jay, Hoppy. 

Jay - as for water parameter, I don't have any idea. I haven't done a test in ages. I just heard that green shrimp were hardy like RCS and got them. I'll do one next week and let you know.

Hoppy - for the terrestrial plants being on the back, I just water them with the tank water after I EI dose the tank. I take a spray bottle and spray the leaves and then water the roots.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

one very sexy riparium, the only thing l would comment on is the heater. lf down the road you got a external or you could try to hide this one behind the driftwood so it's less visible. Other than that it's an awesome tank that l would be happy to put in my living room.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

The big heater is just temp. The ich are almost gone so maybe 2 more days. I have a smaller nano size heater in there behind the DW.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, this is my 60-F riparium inspiration. I love this tank.

In the beginning, I loved it. Then when you moved the DW far left, I didn't know what you were doing, but once I reached page 7, I saw the setup with the peace lillies and I thought... damn that is stunning!

My girlfriend bought me a 60-F about a month ago, and I haven't planted it yet. I have all the supplies but I can't get around to it yet!

But in reading this thread, I've now got plenty of ideas.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey thanks Benon. For the longest I didn't really know what I wanted to do with the tank. I've searched everywhere for an idea on how to scape these sort of tank. A lot of the threads that I found were mostly saltwater only, so I just said forget it and make my own. Then I had the tank going and started looking at the riparium on here (Craig, Hoppy, Jake, Hydro to name a few) and then I remember Rain-'s rainforest journal from when I first join TPT. It's still a work in progress. 

A little update. Almost all of my java die from the 86+ temp so I'm trying to grow some more in my 30gal at the moment so the middle looks plain. Not much has been done except a few things here and there. I went out yesterday and bought a piece of DW from one of my LFS and to look for some dwarf cory but none were found. I placed the DW in the middle of the tank so that most of it is emerse (*THANKS CRAIG FOR INSPIRATION*), I have a plan for it already but thats a secret for right now.  I also added some oak leaf to the tank after boiling it for 2 hours. Move the Pilea cadierei back to the right behind the DW. I also move the plants on the raft to the front of the new DW. I might move the planter cup on the far left next to the Pilea cadierei. The bottom still look almost the same, I need to finish the top first.

I added two nerite snails. I'm looking to add two Scarlet Badis on Wednesday. It's the wife birthday on the 5th so I'm taking her to San Francisco:hihi: (AFA for me), so if all goes well I should come home with a pair. 

Well enough from me, heres ALOT of photos for you guys to enjoy. On a side note, the baby panda bamboo is growing exceptionally well. Plus all the ich are gone. YAY!!!! time to get rid of the ugly heater. Also I went pro on my Photobucket account so these photos are quite large so you can get a much better look.









*FTS*









*TOP*









*BABY PANDA BAMBOO*









*CLOSE UP OF BPB*









*Pilea nummularifolia AND IDK the name of the other plant/B]









TOP ANGLE









WATER LEVEL RIGHT









MAKESHIFT DUSK SETTING









MOONLIGHT SETTING, I TRIED WHITE BUT PERFER BLUE SINCE IT LOOKS MORE NIGHTIME

SORRY FOR THE LONG POST!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a small and quick update. I just got back from SF a few hours ago and look what I got. Since my bday is on the 15th I also got me a early bday present.

I'm loving the Dario Dario/ Scarlet Badis. They are like the freshwater version of Clown Fish. They like to dart in and out of crevices looking for food. I caught them gobbling up a few baby shrimp. IDK which one though? I have green and red so it's hard to tell. I hope they don't ruin it for me though. 

As for the 60H, thats a long way off from now. 5 months at least. I need to start saving NOW!!!!!. I want to try and micmic this layout(photo below) but the wife wants Iwagumi, I might do an Iwagumi but maybe in a smaller tank. I have a 20gal long, 6gal Nano Cube and 2.5gal so one of them can be a canidate instead. 









*AFA gigantic tank $4000 (just the tank)*









*The pair*









*Out hunting*









*Too shy for the cam*









*Next project*


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

happy belated bday Boon!!! i'm loving your riparium...it looks really really nice...and badis badis do tend to eat baby shrimp because it still fits into their mouths...I tried it once but i had to return them to the store...i might give them another with fish again...keep updating us with more picture please!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

It's been a while since I've updated this journal. I've been pretty busy w/ work, trying to set a paludarium, 60-H, and the wife and kids. This tank has been pretty much on cruise control with the occasional diatom here and there. I get a bit of BBA also but I think thats due to long period of light. 

Also some of the riparium plants aren't doing so well. For right now I'm just letting it do its thing till I have some time to go to the local nursery for plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Boon I have some good nano riparium plants around here that I could send your way if you need stuff to fill in.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Boon. I restored your first post to one of the previous edits. Let me know if that isn't what you are looking for.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey thanks a lot sewingalot. Well, I took out all the planter from the tank since there were a lot of dead spot. I'm taking this tank in a different direction so the riparium plants are growing out in my little 5gal.

No picture update but I have a video. YAY! i suck at taking photos anyways. I got the new iphone so I figured I'll test out the HD video camera. This is a quick vid I made in iMovie so enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8uxJrw0QJY


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice video! You don't know what I had to go through to ship that stump. I see it made it in one peice. You made a work of art out of it.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol. Thanks. The stump is still leeching tannin in the water after being 6+months soak. I had some Purigen in the filter a while back and that helped for about a week.


----------

